# Museum Bottles



## Nevadabottles (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, I haven't been on much lately but today in a Fallon museum I went to with my grandma they had some cool bottles I though I would share. They had a Bodie bottle, some civil war flasks, some figural bitters, ect.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks like alot of nice bottles. I really like the Bodie Gravitating Stopper bottle. That's the 4th one I seen. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2016)

Alls I know about the Bodie soda is it is pretty pricey and very rare, one sold in Sacramento a few yrs back for  $1,250.00..........Andy


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2016)

That is a very strange group of bottles to have in Fallon, Nevada. Those are from a very sophisticated collection and definitely not bottles produced for Nevada. I doubt they were even found in Nevada except some. I spot a WONSER'S and a LACOUR'S which are western. Those 2 were tops on my want list when I collected BITTERS. Do you have more details?
Jim


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Jim, I don't I know much more on them sorry. They said they buy them and some donated but if they ever wanted to sell a couple to let me know. And I also thought it was a crazy collection for a small town in Nevada too, but only had a couple good ones from Nevada. Still an impressive bottle collection for the museum.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2016)

Never seen a museum that had such nice bottles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2016)

There were five Wonsers aqua bitters bottles dug from an privy pit that was under an extension of the old Pipers opera house in Virginia city. Also a few Lacours bitters were found in Belmont back in the sixties. Those two bitters brands were blown in San Francisco and are very valuable, over ten grand apiece if in really good shape. There were many sophisticated collectors in Nevada including Bob ferraro, who had gathered the most complete, rare, Nevada collection of drug-pharmacy bottles of all time. Some of them are currently for sale on flea-bay, I picked up an 81/4 inch applied top aqua A,M. Cole apothecary from Virginia city 2 known, three weeks ago from that collection. So this little museum probably inherited a collection from somebody who had gathered those bottle over a pretty long period, would be my best guess. hopefully they know what they are worth......Andy


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> There were five Wonsers aqua bitters bottles dug from an privy pit that was under an extension of the old Pipers opera house in Virginia city. Also a few Lacours bitters were found in Belmont back in the sixties. Those two bitters brands were blown in San Francisco and are very valuable, over ten grand apiece if in really good shape. There were many sophisticated collectors in Nevada including Bob ferraro, who had gathered the most complete, rare, Nevada collection of drug-pharmacy bottles of all time. Some of them are currently for sale on flea-bay, I picked up an 81/4 inch applied top aqua A,M. Cole apothecary from Virginia city 2 known, three weeks ago from that collection. So this little museum probably inherited a collection from somebody who had gathered those bottle over a pretty long period, would be my best guess. hopefully they know what they are worth......Andy


I can identify a number of those bottles and flasks, could do much better if I enlarged the pix. There is an Amber DR. WONSER'S and at least 2 LACOURS and that fish is very light in color. I agree Andy, there were some high powered collectors in Nevada, I'm pretty sure one in Fallon. The museum probably got a nice donation as you said. Virginia City, Goldfield, Tonapah and others gave up some fantastic stuff.
Jim


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 21, 2016)

Andy if you don't mind I would love to see the blue A.M. cole bottle.


----------



## RCO (Aug 22, 2016)

Spirit Bear said:


> Never seen a museum that had such nice bottles.




haven't even seen a museum that interested in bottles before , might be some local museum's that have the odd milk jug or such around here . but I remember talking to the local one about bottles or trying to and got virtually no response at all , they really weren't interested in bottles


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 22, 2016)

Nevada bottles, I sent you an e-mail, respond to that and I will send you a pic via smartphone, I am not capable enough to computer post pics here...Andy


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok, thanks Andy.


----------

